# what do I need ? body spray base - what am I lookin 4



## cwarren (Nov 18, 2010)

I want to make body spray, I was told to buy a base to put fragrance in..

what do I look for .. I have no Idea what its called.. 

and where do you buy yours ? make your own ?


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 18, 2010)

not sure if this is helpful but I get mine from SoapCrafters.com


----------



## Deda (Nov 18, 2010)

I like a mix of cyclo and frac - 50/50

Cyclomethicone and caprylic/capric triglyceride (fractionated coconut oil)


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 18, 2010)

I suppose it depends on the body spray.
I've read Cyclomethicone is the way to go but if u just wanted a spritz spray to freshen u up in summer way not distilled water, EO & polysorbate20 ??????
I've not made this but its on my to do list.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 18, 2010)

what do I look for ..

Is it called ________________?

body spray base ...   Sorry for the stupidity guys

i found   Cyclomethicone      
what is the other thing   caprylic/capric triglyceride


----------



## Deda (Nov 18, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> what do I look for ..
> 
> Is it called ________________?
> 
> ...



it's not stupid

fractionated coconut oil is caprylic/capric triglyceride.

I just mix the two together and add FO/EO at around 1%, you can go more depending on your needs and your specific EO/FO.

When I make bug buster I use my EO's at 30 - 35%.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 18, 2010)

Deda - where do you buy yours


----------



## Deda (Nov 19, 2010)

Cyclo I get at theChemistry Store.

And Frac I get where ever it's cheapest.  Usually WSP, but I have bought it at SC, Chem Store and Texas Naturals.

PS, Texas Naturals is my very favorite place for herbaly additives.


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 20, 2010)

WSP has a new multi base spray and these are the ingredients:  PEG-6 Caprylic/Capric Glycerides (and) Polyglycerol-6 Dioleate (and) Glyceryl Caprylate/Caprate

Is that what you're looking for?  I make my own with preserved distilled water, glycerin, FO and an EO/FO modifier.  Makes a clear spray.
hth!

Laura


----------



## cwarren (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not sure what I'm looking for     sorry
my hubby wants body spray, he fell in love with BB  Black canyon.
I have no Idea how to do it.. - for now I just ordered premade stuff..
I will have to do some research cause 

WSP has a new multi base spray and these are the ingredients: PEG-6 
Caprylic/Capric Glycerides (and) Polyglycerol-6 Dioleate (and) Glyceryl Caprylate/Caprate 

is over my head ... I dont know what e/o f/o modifier is ether..


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 21, 2010)

You should be good with a premade base!  What'd you order?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2010)

I need help with this too 

I have no idea how to use the eo/fo modifier, like at WSP, what the heck do you do with it after you add the fo, can you add it to water+preservative and that's it? or do you have to add it to something else?

hopefully this may help you too cwarren, I get what you're saying, it's hard to find something when you don't know what you're looking for!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the hair & body mist from bittercreek: http://cart.candlesupply.com/product.ph ... 332&page=1

Because oils & water do not mix, you need some poly to bind the fragrance oils with the water based base.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 22, 2010)

what is     POLY


----------



## Deda (Nov 22, 2010)

polysorbate 20.  it's an emulsifier.  Mixed in equal amounts with FO/EO it'll make your oils play nice in a water based spray.  The only negative is a tendency (for me at least) to cause my solution to go milky.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 22, 2010)

SOOOOOO MUCH TO LEARN .. ( thanks to Hubby ) - I had no interest in doing this  :wink: 

this was his idea but if I can get him to like it ---   --- I can spend money and he wont care   

and normally - I dont care what he thinks about what i spend, but I have been unemployed since moving to texas 18 mths.. soap has been my ONLY intrest .. so it is nice that he lets me carry on .. he truely is a wonderful hubby and I think I'll keep him


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 23, 2010)

The modifier still confuses me.  I read you mix 4parts of the modifier to 1 part FO, than measure what you need from there...  Too confusing.  So I just figure out the % of FO I need (I only use the modifier for body spray so it will stay clear) and than add 4parts of the modifier to that and add the whole thing.  I know that's probably NOT correct, but it has always worked for me.  No cloudiness (poly 20 will make it milky, but I use a cobalt blue bottle for those so not an issue), and it stays well mixed!


----------



## Naturesdiva (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi!  I'm new here, and probably shouldn't just jump right into this conversation, but I remember reading somewhere <yesterday> that PEG-10 could be added as an emulsifier.  Maybe that does not create the undesired milky affect...but I would do the same thing, put it into a colored bottle, and call it good...if that works with Polysorbate 20.

Just another possibility...


----------



## dubnica (Dec 8, 2010)

Hm...I am interested in this too...I might try that milti-base from WSP fo now.  
I noticed taht some bady spray bases are alcohol based and some are not.  What is better if I want to use one base for body spray and as 
room/linnen spray?


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

The fragrance modifier is most likely just some sort of polysorbate. I use polysorbate instead and it's cheaper.


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, the modifier is an emulsifier like the poly-20.  Except you have to use more lol.  Also, with the modifier, it makes a clear spray which I like for my body sprays.  But since it's more expensive, and takes more than the poly 20, I only use it for the body sprays.  For linen sprays where I use a higher %of FO I use the poly 20 and put it in a pretty blue bottle. 

I've never used a base, so I really don't know the answer to your questions about alcohol vs. non alcohol bases.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 12, 2010)

Is there anything wrong with using just Cyclomethicone?


----------



## cwarren (Dec 12, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I like a mix of cyclo and frac - 50/50
> 
> Cyclomethicone and caprylic/capric triglyceride (fractionated coconut oil)




This is what I'm going to do next time !!  
I just had no clue how or where to start .. Thank you Deda !!!


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 13, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> polysorbate 20.  it's an emulsifier.  Mixed in equal amounts with FO/EO it'll make your oils play nice in a water based spray.  The only negative is a tendency (for me at least) to cause my solution to go milky.



Sometimes, you can rid of the cloudiness by adding a little more poly 20.


----------



## Deda (Dec 13, 2010)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes being the keyword.  Poly 20 works great but it's a complicated dance to get it clear each and everytime.  I've decided that for me it's just not worth the time and potential for wasted and unsaleable products.  If you were to package it in white bottles then the problems solved.  Unfortunately, I prefer clear bottles.


----------



## cwarren (Dec 13, 2010)

what is the best way to color it. I have some liq pop colors from TKB but they settle on the bottom


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 13, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> what is the best way to color it. I have some liq pop colors from TKB but they settle on the bottom


Your colors need to be water based. If your color beads up or travels down to the bottom of the bottle, it sounds like it's oil based.
Try this; take a drop and put some on your finger. Run that finger under running water. If the color dissolves, it's water soluble. If it stays as droplets and doesn't dissolve it's oil soluble and not useful in body sprays. 
Also, be careful adding too much color to sprays. The color could end up on someone's clothes. I don't think they would be too happy with that as it will stain.


----------



## cwarren (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 13, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> Thank you !


You're welcome.


----------

